# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Në turneun e 50 Cent në Kosovë, më shumë njerëz sesa në mitingun për Pavarsi

## Flori

Ho Ho Ho sup sup sup! Babgjyshi vitit të ri ju sjell 50 cent dhurate!!! Albaniac ka mësuar dhe ka te KONFIRMUAR 100% ardhjen e rreperit 50 cent ne Prishtinë për koncert. Me 17 dhjetor ne stadiumin e Prishtinës, rreperi 50Cent do të mbaje një koncert ne kryeqytetin e Kosoves.Ai është i ftuar nga kompania Ipko e cila promovon atë ditë lancimin e linjes se dytë celulare ne Kosovë.Ky lajm është konfirmuar nga kompania e menaxhimit Charmenko, e cila ka sjelle ne Shqipëri edhe Vaya Con Dios,Europe, Apollo 440,Panjabi MC etj.Ne faqen e 50cent ende nuk është publikuar data,por për ata qe kanë ndonjë fije dyshimi, ai do të jetë me date 16 për koncert ne Spanje dhe ne 19 për koncert ne Marok, pra 17-18 TBA d.m.th. To Be Announced (Për tu njoftuar). Burime nga zyrat e Ipkos tregojnë lajmi është i vërtetë dhe me 17 dhjetor 50Cent do jetë ne Prishtinë. Shake it loqki se o jor birthday!

----------


## Apollyon

> Shake it loqki se o jor birthday!


shejkit shejkit utih sumazeze ne skene.. lol

te vinin Rammstein vallai do kisha ik ne kosove, po per kte xaxin se marr mundimin.

----------


## Glamorous

foto te 50 per adhuruesit e tij

----------


## RaPSouL

_Mendoj dhe shpresoj qe kete dite te jem prezent ne kete koncert madheshtore pasi e kam planifikuar qe ta shikoj njeher live 50-tin._

----------


## Besnik.S

shpresoj te jete e vertete ardhja e tij...

----------


## KUSi

nese vjen me te vertete ne Prishtine ateher normal qe nuk duhet te leshohet ky rast

----------


## Glamorous

Besoj se eshte shume e vertete, sepse para 2 ditesh isha ne kosove; e per 28nentor kishte ardhur David Guetta ne Prishtine.
keshtu qe sbesoj se kjo e 50 do jete mashtrim.

----------


## colombo22

*Bashkë me 50 Cent* 

Pas konfirmimit te ardhjes së rap-kënkgëtarit *50 Cent* , në Kosovë me 17 dhjetor, tashmë dihet se përkrah tij do të jenë fatlumët, bendet *`NR, `K-OS` dhe Nora Istrefi.* 

_Express_

----------


## dibrani2006

_Nuk me pelqen si kengetar as nuk çaj koken per ket,njehere duhet pavarsia pastaj te shikojm zefket e qejfet._

----------


## Qendi

Pasi Që Tani IPKO Net Ka Hyrë Ne Kosovë Me Hymjen 049 IPKO Ka Organizuar Këtë Koncert Dhe Për Të Gjith Ata Që Do Të Blejnë Bilata Edhe Nga Një Numër Të IPKO-s Falas...

----------


## Auroraa

EJ .50 cent do te jete ne Kosove, kjo gje eshte e vertete. Per ata qe nuk e kane blere bileten deri tani ngushellime se biletat jane shitur mbreme. Une e kam blere dje dhe do te jem te vendi . uf course aaa

Sot ishin per te blere disa qe i njoh dhe kot  nuk kishte pasur me bileta.

ja dhe web siti i 50 cent. 

http://www.50cent.com/-/Tour


Aty dmth eshte lajmi qe do te jete ne Prishtine.

Por do te jete shume ftohte sepse ka rene shume bore ne Prishtine. Shpresoj te mos anulohet ky kocert se me pelqen shume ky kengetar.

----------


## Auroraa

Edhe se harrova. keta numrat e Ipkos jane shume me te mire se vala. Bleni njerez. Sepse eshte shume shume me lire se Vala. Vala ka vjedh rape sa ka mundur. Por nuk do ta kete me ate rast.

----------


## Rammstein_R

As qe do ta qes veten kaq posht me shku ne koncert te k'tij Zezaku te ndyt ....

----------


## offspring

> As qe do ta qes veten kaq posht me shku ne koncert te k'tij Zezaku te ndyt ....


hallall.ishalla vijn RAMMSTEIN se qe nga afganistani do vij

----------


## Rammstein_R

> hallall.ishalla vijn RAMMSTEIN se qe nga afganistani do vij




...Ishalla n'doniher vin ne Prishtin , si shenj rrespekti do te shkoja ne kemb prej k'tu ku jam ,ne Prishtin ,  35 Km ...do ti kaloj ne kemb.

----------


## offspring

> ...Ishalla n'doniher vin ne Prishtin , si shenj rrespekti do te shkoja ne kemb prej k'tu ku jam ,ne Prishtin ,  35 Km ...do ti kaloj ne kemb.


e meritojn vlla se jan 1sha per llojin e musikes qe bejn

----------


## Rammstein_R

> e meritojn vlla se jan 1sha per llojin e musikes qe bejn


ashtu edhe un mendoj ....per llojin e muzikes se tyre qe kultivojn vertet jan 1sha ....ska  asnji si Rammstein ...

----------


## LOVE_ANGEL

Lajmi i fundit qe vie ne keto momente nga Stadiumi i Prishtines eshte qe 50 Cent NUK erdhi ne Prishtine.
Ende asgje nuk dihet per mosardhjen e tij,por personalisht ndjej keqardhje per publikun i cili po mberdhin ne stadium tash e sa ore,kane paguar bileta ne kushte shume te renda ekonomike qe mbreterojne ne Kosove dhe nuk e di deri kurr do te konsiderohemi si popull i cili nuk meriton as spjegim nga Lartmadheria e Tij Ex-Narko Dealer 50 Cent !
Gjithashtu,pa paragjykime,ndjej keqardhje dhe per kengetaret kosovare te cilet u nencmuan ne kete rast dhe ne pergjithesi per kulturen kosovare.
Deri kur do te konsiderohemi popull i pavlere dhe i rrezikshem?
Mendoj se 50 Cent nuk ia vleka si njeri as 20 cent!

----------


## )un(

nese do qe te vleresojne,,, fillo nga vleresimi i mire per veten,,, 
50 cent?! dhe shqiptaret "vdesin"(ngrihen nga te ftohtet) per te dhe jam shume i sigurte qe jane prej atyre qe e nencmojne krejt muziken shqiptare per hater te globalizimit...
dallavere per mendimin tim ,,, jo per 50 cent ,por per askend nuk ia vlen te dalesh e te merdhish ne stadium ne nje nate dimri si kjo...
p.s shpresoj qe te pakten te ua kthejne leket e biletave,,, ose te vij ai budalla.

----------


## dibrani2006

_UNE THASH EDHE NJEHERE NE NJE TEME NUK ME PELQEN KY 50 CENTI DHE NUK NA DUHET KY PLEHRE KEMI KENGETARE ME TE MIRE NE,POR JA QE RINIA SHQIPTARE KOSOVARE AKOMA GENJEHET NGA KETO NGJARJE QE PER MUA CDO HERE KY 50 CENT KA QEN 50 çen hajde fakju 50 dhjetes edhe atyre budallenje qe jane te çmendur pas ketij chochollate._

----------

